# For those in Pima County Arizona



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

DO NOT take that friendly cat to a shelter! Being taken to a shelter means a HIGH CHANCE OF DEATH for a cat in TUCSON. Fewer than 4 out of 10 cats made it out of the PACC "shelter" alive (38%) in 2012. 

If YOU are CONFIDENT YOU CAN FIND THEM A HOME, THEN YOU rehome them yourself. If you can't find them a home, then LEAVE THEM WHERE THEY ARE, EVEN KITTENS. TAKING A HEALTHY CAT/KTTEN TO A SHELTER IS LIKELY A DEATH SENTENCE. As a reminder, neither Pima County Animal Control (PACC) OR The Humane Society in Tucson (HSSA) are NO-KILL.


----------

